
GitHub is now slowly turning into a Portfolio Website - mindfreeze
https://twitter.com/chandrikadeb7/status/1278948765269803009
======
michaelbrave
This is actually a nice feature that goes along with one of the common use
cases. Since there are alternate git options I don't mind having things like
this.

------
klyrs
I think a lot of us use it as a professional portfolio. The interface is a
little wierd (e.g. the github account networkx already has a networkx repo
with extremely obvious reason), but overall I've wanted something similar. But
omfg please don't be like fb and add a dating feature

~~~
sieabahlpark
I figure their next step is going to be adding features similar to LinkedIn.

------
dpbriggs
Slowly? Isn't this a common use case?

I've had interviews where they required my GitHub profile so we could discuss
one of my projects in depth.

~~~
cocoa19
Sigh, I hope not.

Now to get a job or keep being employed I need to grind leetcode for months,
actively participate in top open source projects on GitHub, know the latest
trends, and be a systems designs guru.

Now that I'm starting a family, I'm worried I won't be able to keep up as I've
done so far.

I sometimes envy people that can disconnect from their 9-5, take a break every
week, go on regular vacations, relax at the pool.

------
nikivi
If they make it so that you have to 'unfold' it to see at least as an option,
then I think it's a fine thing to add.

You can easily share your favorite repos you made or projects you contribute
to in there and in a way 'guide' new users to explore more of your work.

------
t0mmel
It’s a nice feature you can choose to use if you want. I’ve often been asked
about projects on my gh account, and it’s good to have this tools alongside a
static website tool like Jekyll

------
jpindar
Hmm, it's only visible to people who are logged in.

------
juststeve
GitHub to merge with LinkedIn

~~~
pests
Microsoft already owns both so why not

~~~
juststeve
Just change the banner

